# X3 Reunien und die Maussteuerung



## corel (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo X3 Gamer

Ich Spiele,,, oder möchte mein X3 mit der Maus Spielen, da ich kein Joystick habe. Aber sobald ich im Raumschiff sitze ist es fast nicht möglich mit der Maus zu steuern, das die Steuerung sehr unkontrolliert und schwammig ist. Die Maus ist auch sonst im Spiel irgendwie schwammig!

Kann jemand mit Tipps Helfen?

Gruss Corel


----------



## Kandinata (22. Januar 2006)

corel am 22.01.2006 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo X3 Gamer
> 
> Ich Spiele,,, oder möchte mein X3 mit der Maus Spielen, da ich kein Joystick habe. Aber sobald ich im Raumschiff sitze ist es fast nicht möglich mit der Maus zu steuern, das die Steuerung sehr unkontrolliert und schwammig ist. Die Maus ist auch sonst im Spiel irgendwie schwammig!
> 
> ...



kauf dir nen billig joystick für 20 euro, das ist besser als maus

die x reihe ist nen rienes joystick game... die maussteuerung ist gut wenn man von station zu station fliegt und eben um zu interagieren per doppelklick, aber zum luftkampf bist du zu langsam   

das einzigste raumschiff mausgame wo die maussteuerung perfekt umgesetzt hat war freelancer


----------



## corel (22. Januar 2006)

weiss ich, denn ich habe Freelancer. Aber in der Anleitung zu X3 steht ganz klar das die Maus das mit Abstand mächtigste Werkzeug ist um X3 zu spielen. Also muss es auch funktionieren. Ich bin kein Fan von Joysickts denn ich bin sehr gut mit der Maus.

Es ist sicher nur eine kleine technische Einstellung!

Corel


----------



## Kandinata (22. Januar 2006)

corel am 22.01.2006 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> weiss ich, denn ich habe Freelancer. Aber in der Anleitung zu X3 steht ganz klar das die Maus das mit Abstand mächtigste Werkzeug ist um X3 zu spielen. Also muss es auch funktionieren. Ich bin kein Fan von Joysickts denn ich bin sehr gut mit der Maus.
> 
> Es ist sicher nur eine kleine technische Einstellung!
> 
> Corle



ja, es ist perfekt mit der maus normal zu fliegen, und das WERKZEUG ist schon richtig

aber nur weil du bei shootern gut bist mit der maus heisst das nicht das du auch nen weltraumgame damit spielen kannst

höchstens wenn du die steuerdüsen noch per tastatur nutzt und dazu die maus, dann könntest du mit gewisser einarbeitungszeit wenigstens halbwegs kontrolliert durch den raum trudeln


----------



## corel (22. Januar 2006)

Das ist es eben, ich bin ein spezialist was mausflug/kampf angeht und zugleich Tastaturkürzel zu benutzen. 
Ich kann das so am besten. Hab bis jetzt alle Weltraum Simulationen so gezockt:
 

...und ich will mir jetzt nicht ein Joystick nur wegen X3 kaufen. Wenn du im Forum von egosoft liest, wirst du sehen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin


----------



## Kandinata (22. Januar 2006)

corel am 22.01.2006 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist es eben, ich bin ein spezialist was mausflug/kampf angeht und zugleich Tastaturkürzel zu benutzen.
> Ich kann das so am besten. Hab bis jetzt alle Weltraum Simulationen so gezockt:
> 
> 
> ...und ich will mir jetzt nicht ein Joystick nur wegen X3 kaufen. Wenn du im Forum von egosoft liest, wirst du sehen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin



ja, dann musst du übel, das schiff nachschwingt, nennt man übredings trägheit

naja, denk was du willst, es macht nur spass mit joystick, nacher ist es zu hektisch, das ist der punkt

am besten ist es wenn man tastatur joystick und maus vor sich stehen hat, mit maus und tasten kann man das wirtschaftliche regeln und der joytstick ist für den flug und den kampf

so machens eigentlich alle


----------



## hibbicon (23. Januar 2006)

corel am 22.01.2006 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo X3 Gamer
> 
> Ich Spiele,,, oder möchte mein X3 mit der Maus Spielen, da ich kein Joystick habe. Aber sobald ich im Raumschiff sitze ist es fast nicht möglich mit der Maus zu steuern, das die Steuerung sehr unkontrolliert und schwammig ist. Die Maus ist auch sonst im Spiel irgendwie schwammig!
> 
> Kann jemand mit Tipps Helfen?



http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...8-3/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i3_xgl/302-2323515-2100811


--->Hab ich extra für X3 angeschafft und muss sagen:  
 Natürlich gibt es bessere mit FF, aber für den Preis ist er einfach nur spitzte.

Hab wie du auch immer alle Flugsims mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt, bis es mir für X3 zu nervig geworden ist.


--->Hobbicon


----------



## memphis76 (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab auch X3 jetzt hier (erst mal ausgeliehen) und wollte es antesten. Ich wollt mir jetzt auch nen Gamepad kaufen und hatte den Rumblepad II von Logitech im Auge. Weiß jemand, ob dieser für X3 zu gebrauchen ist?

Will nen Pad ja nicht nur für ein Game kaufen und konnte in anderen Games mit diesem Pad (bei Freunden mit gespielt) gut spielen.


----------



## hibbicon (23. Januar 2006)

memphis76 am 23.01.2006 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab auch X3 jetzt hier (erst mal ausgeliehen) und wollte es antesten. Ich wollt mir jetzt auch nen Gamepad kaufen und hatte den Rumblepad II von Logitech im Auge. Weiß jemand, ob dieser für X3 zu gebrauchen ist?
> 
> Will nen Pad ja nicht nur für ein Game kaufen und konnte in anderen Games mit diesem Pad (bei Freunden mit gespielt) gut spielen.



*Gamepad* + *X3* =   

*Joystick* + *X3* =   

*Maus* +*X3* =   

--->Hobbicon


----------



## memphis76 (23. Januar 2006)

hibbicon am 23.01.2006 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gamepad* + *X3* =
> 
> *Joystick* + *X3* =
> 
> ...


Danke für die interessante Darstellung, mit welcher Hardware X3 harmoniert ...   

Werd heute eh noch mit Maus+Tastatur spielen müssen und schau mal, welche Schwierigkeiten ich damit hab. Habe mir hier ja schon einiges durchgelesen und auch die Infos von dieser Seite etwas genauer betrachtet.

Bin echt mal gespannt, wie ich da klar komme oder ob ich schnell verzweifele ... wenn´s Spaß macht, dann kaufe ich mir das Game ... und evtl. noch nen Joystick dazu. Mal abwarten ...


----------



## hibbicon (23. Januar 2006)

memphis76 am 23.01.2006 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 23.01.2006 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spaß macht es erst, nachdem du es hundert mal wegen seiner Langwierigkeit verflucht hast.

--->Hobbicon


----------



## Kandinata (23. Januar 2006)

hehe hobbicon, zwar offtopic von mir aber

wir haben den gleichen joystick


----------



## memphis76 (23. Januar 2006)

hibbicon am 23.01.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Spaß macht es erst, nachdem du es hundert mal wegen seiner Langwierigkeit verflucht hast.


Wird wahrscheinlich ähnlich sein wie damals, als ich das erste Mal "Port Royal" etc. gezoggt habe. Schauen, wie man teils am besten handelt, klein anfangen, ausprobieren, scheitern ...    , neu anfangen, etwas gewinnen    und langsam nach oben arbeiten ... nur das X3 wahrscheinlich "ein klein wenig" umfangreicher ist als z. B. Port Royal ...


----------



## hibbicon (23. Januar 2006)

memphis76 am 23.01.2006 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 23.01.2006 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu X3 könnte man Anno 1503 dagegen als schnelles Reaktionsspiel bezeichnen. X3 könnte man als 100-jähriger spielen.

@Saitek: Bei mir ist´s manchmal so, dass, wenn ich zu toll den Steuerknüpell bewege, die Standfestigkeit ein wenig leidet.


----------



## corel (25. Januar 2006)

hibbicon am 23.01.2006 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> corel am 22.01.2006 10:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jetzt muss ich mich als Ersteller dieses Threads doch noch mals melden  

Mein Pc erfüllt ja die Anforderung fast komplett für X3! Nur die Graka hat 128 MB statt 256! Kann es sein, dass die Maus deswegen etwas schwammig und unkontrolliert ist. Hab drum erfahren, dass X3 mega Resourcen schluckt und somit auch die Maussteuerung in Mitleidenschaft ziehen kann?

Gruss Corel


----------



## memphis76 (25. Januar 2006)

corel am 25.01.2006 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Pc erfüllt ja die Anforderung fast komplett für X3! Nur die Graka hat 128 MB statt 256! Kann es sein, dass die Maus deswegen etwas schwammig und unkontrolliert ist. Hab drum erfahren, dass X3 mega Resourcen schluckt und somit auch die Maussteuerung in Mitleidenschaft ziehen kann?


Also bei meinem System (siehe Sig.) läuft das Spiel wunderbar. Hatte gestern allerdings kurz das Problem, dass meine Maus gestockt hat und ich nicht mehr auf die entsprechenden Menüs gehen konnte.

Problem hatte ich allerdings nur bei der Maus und das nach ca. 1 Stunde spielen und für ca. 10 Min., danach war wieder alles wie vorher. Ich hab nix in der Nähe der Maus, des Bildschirms oder meines Rechners hingestellt, weggenommen oder irgendwie verändert, so dass ich mir wenigstens eine Erklärung geben konnte. 

Nachdem die Maus wieder gefunzt hat (hab insgesamt ca. 3 Stunden gespielt) hab ich mir auch keine Gedanken gemacht. Komme ja langsam immer besser mit dem Spiel klar ... aber auch nur langsam    So wie es im Test steht, dass für Anfänger und Neulinge X3 nicht gerad einsteigerfreundlich ist, kann ich (leider) nur bestätigen ...


----------



## Kandinata (25. Januar 2006)

memphis76 am 25.01.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> corel am 25.01.2006 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, das LEIDER kannste dir sparen bitte 

endlich mal wieder nen game wo man nicht nur 3 knöppe braucht sondern wie damals auch bissel anspruch hat und ne gewisse einarbeitungszeit erfordert


----------



## CaptProton (26. Januar 2006)

Zeigt mir bitte eine "Simulation" die Einsteiger freundlich ist ?
Beim "Flugsimulationen" , egaö ob in der Atmosphäre oder im Weltraum muss man sich halt etwas einarbeiten und das ist auch gut so


----------



## memphis76 (26. Januar 2006)

War von mir auch nicht absolut negativ gemeint. Das Probieren über Studieren geht, ist ja nicht weiter schlimm. Aber ein Tuturial wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht gewesen. Und das doch ganz ansehnliche Handbuch hilft einem ja auch nicht unbedingt weiter.

Es ist ja auch ein schönes Gefühl und Erfolgserlebnis, wenn man nach langer Arbeit den ersten Handel gut abgeschlossen hat oder ein herrenloses Schiff in meinen Besitz übergegangen ist ...

Wie gesagt hab ich mir das Spiel bislang nur ausgeliehen gehabt, um es anzutesten. Ich werd´s mir jetzt kaufen - und nen entsprechenden Joystick (Empfehlung von weiter oben ...    ) noch dazu ...


----------



## Kandinata (26. Januar 2006)

memphis76 am 26.01.2006 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> War von mir auch nicht absolut negativ gemeint. Das Probieren über Studieren geht, ist ja nicht weiter schlimm. Aber ein Tuturial wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht gewesen. Und das doch ganz ansehnliche Handbuch hilft einem ja auch nicht unbedingt weiter.
> 
> Es ist ja auch ein schönes Gefühl und Erfolgserlebnis, wenn man nach langer Arbeit den ersten Handel gut abgeschlossen hat oder ein herrenloses Schiff in meinen Besitz übergegangen ist ...
> 
> Wie gesagt hab ich mir das Spiel bislang nur ausgeliehen gehabt, um es anzutesten. Ich werd´s mir jetzt kaufen - und nen entsprechenden Joystick (Empfehlung von weiter oben ...    ) noch dazu ...



das handbuch hilft nicht   

im gegensatz zu dem kleinen zettelchen wo sonst immer bei liegt wird da ALLES beschrieben, jede kleinigkeit

es wird gesagt wie man am besten startet, wie man handelt, wie man stationen bestückt, wie das wirtschaftssystem funktioniert, wiviele schiffe man kaufen sollte, wiviele schiffe man zu seinen stationen setzt,wiviel geld man bekommt meistens, zu welchem preis man am anfang dinge kaufen sollte/verkaufen sollte...

und das alleine NUR unter dem kapitel handeln...

da steht mehr drin als die ganzen tips und tricks seiten normalerweise sagen ^^ 

da sag noch einer mal das hilft nicht


----------



## corel (26. Januar 2006)

CaptProton am 26.01.2006 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Zeigt mir bitte eine "Simulation" die Einsteiger freundlich ist ?
> Beim "Flugsimulationen" , egaö ob in der Atmosphäre oder im Weltraum muss man sich halt etwas einarbeiten und das ist auch gut so




Nun ich finde Freelancer war sehr einsteiger freundlich, aber klar, es hat ja auch nicht den tiefgang von X3. Ich finde jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, dass das Handbuch speziell dick ist. Wenn ich das Handbuch von CIV4 vergleiche, dann ist das doch schon dicker wie ich in errinnerung habe  

Ich finde es auch gut das X3 nicht nacht 30 Minuten erklärt ist, sonst hätte es für mich keinen langzeit spass. Einfach schaaaaaaaaaaade    dass ich es schon seit Tagen zu Hause habe aber dank der dummen Maus nicht zocken kann  

Heul!! Heul!! Heu!! muss ich jetzt einen geilen Joystick kaufen???

Gruss Corel


----------



## CaptProton (27. Januar 2006)

corel am 26.01.2006 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> CaptProton am 26.01.2006 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kandinata (27. Januar 2006)

CaptProton am 27.01.2006 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> corel am 26.01.2006 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

